# newborn day 4, no poop?



## jenmarie (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm getting a bit worried about our newest DD.

She was born late on Sunday night. Since then, she had two meconium stools on Monday, and no bowel movement since.

I think she did get a touch deyhdrated on Tuesday/early Wed as she only had a few wet diapers each day, but by today (thurs) she's up to 6-7 wet ones.

My milk has come in and she's nursing well, and she has been passing BM-smelling gas.

But no POOP!

Any thoughts??

*Update::*

Too funny.... Later in the day, I had a followup postnatal visit from my midwife. She recommended a small part of a glycerin suppository to try to stimulate a movement.

So, after my dad makes a run to Walgreens, I glove up one hand, get some lube and the little suppository.

I open DD2s diaper, and she IMMEDIATELY poops. Apparently, the mere 'threat' of the suppository was enough to get things moving.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

My DS also passed his meconium right away, but didn't poop again until Day 9!! His pediatrician here in Costa Rica was not terribly concerned, as long as he was nursing, and obviously hydrated. And, because your babe passed the meconium and is passing gas, her digestive system is functioning. I think my milk was delayed in fully coming in for whatever reason. Once it was in, I think he just so completely digested everything that it took a few days before he could produce a poop.

Now that your milk is in, I'm sure you'll get a poop soon. And don't be surprised if she makes up for lost time!

Just wanted you to hear from someone who had been there and done that


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

My DS did the same as yours as a newborn, and now he still only poops once every 2-3 days as a 10 month old! I wouldn't worry unless she seems uncomfortable.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Has baby been seen by a pediatrician yet? How does her skin color look? Any yellowing of the skin or the whites of the eye? I would call the ped with this info, tell them she is bf well, and peeing lots, they may want to see her though to evaluate for jaundice/dehydration/weight loss. I am not alarmed by this but baby really should be having more poops by now.


----------



## Rememberjoy (Sep 26, 2007)

As long as your milk is in now and your baby seems to be nursing well with lots of wet diapers you don't have to worry. She passed meconium which is very important. There is a large variation in how often breast-fed babies will stool. Some have a BM every time they feed and some only once a week. Both are completely normal. You do have to look for signs of jaundice as mentioned in a previous post and for signs of dehydration. 6-8 wet diapers/day, flat fontanelle(soft-spot) that is not sunken in and moist mouth are all signs of adequate hydration. Constipation in babies means that the stool is hard and pebble-like. Not necessarily straining and turning red in the face as most babies will do this when trying to have a BM whether or not they are successful.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Same thing happened to my DD. There was no problem. She eventually did poop.

Beth


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

my dd passed meconium in utero, then nothing for 2 weeks. she didn't seem uncomfortable, but we were a bit worried so we called the doc and were told to give her corn syrup (oy) which we did once and didn't do again-it didn't help, and seemed gross. We wound up doing a glycerin suppository-just the tip of a child sized one-and she pooped almost immedietly. lots. of. poop. my dh and i literally hit the floor laughing at each other and the situation-she looked so surprised! so much poop! sleep deprivation + oceans of poop= much funniness....
in retrospect, i was taking codiene for an episiotomy, and that was probably what caused her backup.
as long as your babe looks healthy, is nursing every hour or two or so, and is making plenty of pee diapers, she is probably fine. she'll poop eventually.
enjoy the easy diaper changes


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you all SO much for your replies. Good to know I'm not the only one with a reluctant pooper.









I updated the original post with her funny poop timing.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

.










.


----------

